# Water pressure gauge installation



## Eagle180 (Oct 24, 2009)

I've got a Yahama F115 4 stroke and purchased the Teleflex water pressure gauge & kit recommended. I've installed the gauge, ran the tubing, connected tubing and electrical for light/ground. Installed the 'T' fitting on water pee hose (as directed by several installation guides). No water pressure while on muffs. Did I install wrong or right? Attached pic of completed install on motor. I do get water out of the 'T' connector but at a very low pressure.


----------



## TKoenig (Apr 8, 2007)

while you can do it there, it will not show pressure because your tell tell doesnt hold the full pressure. it just lets you know that you have pressure... most people do it on top of the cylinder head, to tell full pressure. this is, unless 4strokes are different. then i dont know what the heck im talkin about


----------



## Eagle180 (Oct 24, 2009)

*Cylinder head*

Anybody know exactly where the 'plug' is located on the Yahama 115 4 stroke?


----------



## redfishandy (Feb 28, 2009)

eagle you need to get the adaptor from a yamaha dealer. its on the port side of the block


----------



## NEOZORAK1984 (Jul 13, 2009)

SHOW OTHER SIDE OF THE MOTOR SOME OF THE MERCURY 4 STROCK AND YAMAHA BLOCKS ARE THE SAME SET UP ON THE OTHER SIDE OF THE MOTOR THERE IS A ALON HEAD SMALL BRASS SCREW THERE IS A FITTING THAT YOU HAVE TO SWICH OUT AND INSTALL MIGHT BE SAME BLOCK TRY AND POST OTHER SIDE PIC


----------



## Eagle180 (Oct 24, 2009)

*Port Side Image*

Here is the port side..


----------



## NEOZORAK1984 (Jul 13, 2009)

WHAT YEAR IS IT AND WHAT SIZE MOTOR I AM NOT SURE RIGHT OFF THE BAT BUT I WORK FOR A BOAT DEALER SHIP AND CAN FIND OUT TOMORROW AT WORK AND POST IT


----------



## NEOZORAK1984 (Jul 13, 2009)

YOU SAID ITS NOT READING NUTTIN AT ALL ON THE GAUGE


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

Not sure about the 4 stroke's but the 2 stroke's have a plug on the top of the block near the head on the port side and it's metric. It may not show any pressure while running on the muff's. Put it in the water and try it. Good luck.


----------



## Eagle180 (Oct 24, 2009)

*Motor*

2006 F115 TLR 4 Stroke Yahama.

I've pulled the cover off the top and nothing jumped out at me as far as a plug on the top port/starboard side. The only thing I see is that silver bolt head in the first pic to the left of the dipstick. Also, there is a small brass screw plug (flathead screwdriver) on the port side at the very bottoem.. but to get at it I think the lower unit upper case assembly would have to come off in order to get at it.

thanks...


----------



## Eagle180 (Oct 24, 2009)

*Small brass plug on port side*

Here is the pic


----------



## gedavis2 (Oct 17, 2006)

The only way I can see you getting pressure to your gauge with that setup is restricting the "pee" hose outlet. More than likely you would get a vacuum, or turbulence and erratic reading on the gauge with increased water flow. 

GED


----------



## TKoenig (Apr 8, 2007)

sonny should chime in sooner than later and give you the info that you need to know...


----------



## Eagle180 (Oct 24, 2009)

*Purchased the adapter*

Yahama requires adapter MAR-WPRES-AD-TR and in replaces the plug just to the left of the dipstick.

Just finished the installation of adapter and will be testing for water pressure via the gauge real soon.

Thanks to all...


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

A yammie will not show presssure at idle more than likely...


----------



## Eagle180 (Oct 24, 2009)

*Water Pressure Adapter Installation*

Purchase the adapter and was shown by boat mechanic at North Shore Marine where to install.

I get about 4psi while on muffs and running about 3800 rpms around 20psi.

Just wanted to post the pic.

F115 4 stroke - Yahama


----------



## Tankfxr (Dec 26, 2007)

TKoenig said:


> sonny should chime in sooner than later and give you the info that you need to know...


Sonny is in Georgia at Yamaha school. Probably wont hear from him for the rest of the week.


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

*?*

Does any one know how to do this on a Zuk F140:question:
Thanks,
Pat


----------

